# Best Free To Play FPS Games With Low Pings ?



## Tobuscus (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey

Can anyone of u guys give me a few recommendation on some,preferably f2p fps games that have good ping in India.  I already play Blacklight Retribution and I've tried Team Fortress 2.(not my kind of game)

Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2012)

Not many great FPS free games that have Indian servers.
Try Urban Terror(free but players and server in India might be issue)
Also Tribes:Ascend is another great free FPS multiplayer but then again not sure if Indian server exists.
CS:GO is a good game to get. Available for as less as Rs.562 at flipkart.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

1. Urban Terror
2. Tribes : Ascend
3. Quake 3 Arena


----------



## Neo (Nov 20, 2012)

Tribes : Ascend ftw  
PS: there was no need to create a separate thread for it .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 20, 2012)

as thetechfreak said f2p fps with indian servers is a rarity. tf2 has a reddit india server iirc. 
anyways cs franchise is  most played here. all the games in the franchise are cheap. you may get on of em.


----------



## sync_nine (Nov 20, 2012)

Battlefield Play for free
Battlefield Play4Free - Free FPS Online Action!
It has the same engine as BF2 though, but still fun !


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Any game in which you can run your own server.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 21, 2012)

Warface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia is coming out in the near future. 

@OP: INTRO OF DARKNESS THEN REDNESS THEN WHITENESS


----------



## rahul18348 (Jan 15, 2013)

blacklight retribution. does not have indian servers but pings are good enough on European servers. if u choose blacklight then add me as a friend. my handle is lazyslob1983


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 15, 2013)

CS 1.6 and CS GO widely played in India 
Quite cheap
U can even try their *ahem* free versions


----------

